# Stuffed chicken breast



## luvs (Oct 29, 2004)

lol, i'm getting out of control, here, i can't quit posting recipes. just ONE more. i promise.

stuffed chicken breast. 
(nice if you want roasted chicken but don't have the time.)
you'll need:
-skin-on, split chicken breasts
-your favorite stuffing (haggle with a local butcher for a good price on some giblets, if those are included in your recipe)
-butter
-herbs/spices (i like rosemary, ground sage, fresh-cracked black pepper, seasalt, and garlic powder)

put a good amount of stuffing in-between the skin and meat of each chicken breast.
meanwhile, melt butter and herbs/spices of your choice together in a saute pan. brush on heavily. lightly salt the chicken breasts, and bake uncovered at 350-400 for about 40 minutes, give or take a little either way. you'll want a nice, crisp skin. the oven can be turned up to 400 degrees if it isn't crisping up nicely. baste as needed.
great with mashed potatoes and a cream gravy seasoned with sage or poultry seasoning and lots of black pepper.


----------

